# Need help using MERM for PE HVAC & suggested study resources



## Omar Diab (May 22, 2020)

Dears,

Can you help and advise the chapters needed from mechanical engineering reference manual by Lindeburg for the HVAC exam. any one have study plan or list of chapters/subjects.

what is the other suggested study resources for the new PE HVAC exam (CBT)?


----------



## P-E (May 22, 2020)

All

but seriously you may not need to spend a lot of time on Math and Plant Engineering. Obviously spend a lot of time on HVAC and systems that you use in HVAC: pumps, boilers, chillers, motors, controls.


----------



## FA_Mechanical engineer (May 23, 2020)

This link might be helpful:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/HVAC-Apr-2020_CBT.pdf


----------

